# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  impossible d'accder au Gestionnaire des tches

## ver_for

Bonjour,

Sur un ordinateur avec Win XP dition familiale, lorsque je tente d'accder au task manager (CTRL ALT SUPPRIM), j'ai un message du type "impossible d'accder au task manager, il est verrouill par l'administrateur".

J'ai fait tourner AVG, Ad-Aware et des virus ont t trouvs mais le problme persiste.

Est-ce que vous pensez que mon ordinateur est encore vrol, ou bien est-ce qu'il me suffit de ractiver le gestionnaire de tches dans le registre

Merci pour vos rponses!

----------


## Jannus

Fait un scan en ligne pour tre sr  :;): 
Secuser Anti-Virus
Kaspersky scan en ligne
McAfee scan en ligne

----------


## Napocalyx

Est tu l'admin de ce Pc ??
Napocalyx

----------


## ver_for

> Est tu l'admin de ce Pc ??
> Napocalyx


C'est l'dition familiale de XP.
J'entre donc sans login ni password e auparavant je parvenais  accder au gestionnaire de taches.

----------


## eZula

HijackThis ne montre rien de nuisible, en particulier en O6/O7 ?

----------


## randriano

> Fait un scan en ligne pour tre sr


Car en effet, c'est souvent l'effet d'un virus qui dsactive le gestionnaire pour travailler tranquillement

Mais il se peut aussi que tu as utilis intentionnellement un logiciel (normal) qui l'a dsactiv ou quelqu'un l'a fait !
On peut toujours le ractiver avec Excuter>gpedit.exe>Modles d'administrations>Systmes>Options ctrl+alt+suppr

----------


## Djug

pour reactiver TaskManager:

1/ en passant par regedit:

remmetre  zero la valeur DisableTaskMgr
dans


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
```

2/ si le regedit et aussi desactiver (et je crois que c'est le cas )
coller le code suivant dans un nouveau fichier texte



```

```

change l'extention de ce fichier texte(de .txt  .bat)
double clique sur ce fichier


3/ sinon voici le batch  pret a utiliser

----------


## ver_for

Merci pour toutes les rponses. J'ai russi  modifier le registre, il tait accessible avec regedit

----------

